

Animated Content Tabs with CSS3 - bogdans
http://tympanus.net/codrops/2012/04/12/animated-content-tabs-with-css3/
Content tabs are a very common and familiar element in web design, and often their turn out to be pretty useful. So, in this tutorial we are going to implement some simple CSS3 content tabs using radio buttons together with the :chec...
======
andrewfelix
At the risk if being down-voted into oblivion...

I love me some css, and I love me aesthetics extending beyond function. But
the amount of superfluous css posts is getting ridiculous. We all know where
to find these tutorials and demos without having to read about them
continuously on the front page of HN.

 _Lovely tabs btw_

~~~
5h
Especially ones like this, where their utility is somewhere between awful &
dubious, it's an interesting hack sure, but I don't think I saw the article
clarify that it is a terrible idea!

If a developer ever came to me advocating abusing
labels/inputs/checked/z-indexes this way for tabs they would have their
marching orders pretty quickly!

